# Ang galing!



## Seb_K

Hey guys. 

What is the exact meaning of "ang galing" ... From my understanding, it's something like, "it's good/great" ... Am I right?

Salamat po!


----------



## MariadeManila

exactly Seb!

cheers!


----------



## Seb_K

Ahhh ... Okie dokie!

Thanks!


----------

